# Stolen Boat last night on Lower Huron



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

bear50 said:


> Whats wrong with people ? Why should others suffer for somebody elses screw up ? " Things change everyday " What kind of crappy logic is that. My car was stolen in Monroe but was taken to a chop shop in Detroit. Why are they not shutting down I - 75 then ? Same thing. Thats what swrong with this country. We cater and change things for the wrong people. People these days ( the time out era ) are just a bunch of European Panzy *****e$. Nail this kid to the wall and make him pay and not some guy who wants to fish. Just amazes me how stupid people really are


Well said my friend, but on the whole nailing him to the wall thing, honestly if it was my boat id be introduced his face to my fists and legs until daddy couldn't tell who he was anymore!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

bear50 said:


> Whats wrong with people ? Why should others suffer for somebody elses screw up ? " Things change everyday " What kind of crappy logic is that. My car was stolen in Monroe but was taken to a chop shop in Detroit. Why are they not shutting down I - 75 then ? Same thing. Thats what swrong with this country. We cater and change things for the wrong people. People these days ( the time out era ) are just a bunch of European Panzy *****e$. Nail this kid to the wall and make him pay and not some guy who wants to fish. Just amazes me how stupid people really are


 Its just not one person.Alot of things have been ripped off in the past few yrs on the river.Why should the Village offer an easy way in and out ? They are about sick of everything as well.The Village does not have to offer that to the public as an Launch.It really started off as just a place to fish.Just perpair for a longer trip is all.Not really a big deal.You know i wish that i could still dip net on the river as well.But they put an end to that.What am i suppose to do about it ? No point in pissing and moaning.Just enjoy what we have is all we can do.Be Safe


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rednex said:


> Its just not one person.Alot of things have been ripped off in the past few yrs on the river.Why should the Village offer an easy way in and out ? They are about sick of everything as well.The Village does not have to offer that to the public as an Launch.It really started off as just a place to fish.Just perpair for a longer trip is all.Not really a big deal.You know i wish that i could still dip net on the river as well.But they put an end to that.What am i suppose to do about it ? No point in pissing and moaning.Just enjoy what we have is all we can do.Be Safe


There is a huge difference between the reason you cannot dip net and the reason of not using the boat launch. The ban on dip netting was to protect the walleye spawn and the steelhead. Totaly different than not being able to launch at a spot becuase some crap bag stole a boat. The funny thing is that the thieves will probably still use that site while the rest cannot. Poor logic and defending it is even worse. If we reacted and stopped doing things for every bad thing that happens then nobody would ever leave their homes. I dont see how the South Rockwood cops could enforce this anyway. They are just part time.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rednex said:


> Theres a few .But thing is everyone is stealing everywhere nowadays.Police agree with us on shuting down the I 75 Launch.So we are going to next meeting to do just that.That will still leave Flatrock and the Mouth Launch for everyone.


...and I hope there are an equal number of people at the meeting fighting to keep it open.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

When is the next meeting?


----------

